# Housing Froglets of diff species together



## TheDartDude (Nov 26, 2016)

Is this acceptable? and if so, at what age should I separate them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

There have been many discussions on this subject, mixing species is generally frowned upon by the dart frog community. I highly recommend you use the search function to do more research on the subject.


----------



## TheDartDude (Nov 26, 2016)

I am aware of not mixing species. I'm talking about temporarily housing froglets of the same size together for a short period of time?


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Disease transmission, stress due to differing habits, and bullying due to different sizes and aggression levels are all still possibilities even if they can't breed. You're better off just setting up more growouts.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I've housed phylobates, tincs, and ranitomeya sp together in a grow out. It's an 18 cube. BUT, I pull them after 1 month. After that the growth rate of each animal accelerates. So it can be done. But have adiquit housing waiting. General 'rule' don't do it for long.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

If you're putting different species in the same enclosure you're mixing species.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

TheDartDude said:


> Is this acceptable? and if so, at what age should I separate them? Thanks in advance.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/173258-multispecies-reference-page.html


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

So 1 month out of water, in a grow out, is mixing? Please go on. Explain to me how this is wrong, and how I'm a terrible human being for doing such a criminal act.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive read that thread multiple times. Where does it say any reference to the age of the frogs? They need 'x' amount of space and a 1.1 mix is what is recommended for adults. But, would you put a 0.0.2 1 month oow tincs in a fully planted, established and overgrown 18x18x24? I wouldn't. I put all mine in a grow out, let them get size on them, and check for overall visual external health. If they appear healthy I then put them in respective tanks.


----------



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Just like cmk, I would put 2 different tincs that have similar sizes in the same growout. Better to have froglets of the same sizes in the same growouts.


----------



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought it was frowned upon


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

The general mixing of frogs is not a good thing. Stress, cross pathogens, hybrids. The list goes on. But, housing freshly morphed frogs (literally just crawled onto land) is, in my opinion, fine. Please don't read my statements and think it's ok to put frogs together, to grow up together, and live together. I'm a small time hobbyist who has limited space. I don't have space for 5 different grow outs, and I'm sure many of us are the same way. They stay together until a month or 2 old then i move them out, sell them or trade them.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Like cmk, I house froglets (that I have bred myself) of different species together all the time and for a lot longer with no apparent ill effects. While the things that betta132 stated are all risks, I have not had any problems. Note that the habitat and bullying concerns can be true with froglets of the same species, too. I try to make sure that froglets, regardless of species, are roughly the same size in each enclosure. I never see any signs of aggression in my grow-outs, other than the usual walking over each other to get to flies. No wrestling and no bullying. They all grow at around the same rate, too, so no runts. I do try to keep the density of froglets relatively low and I try to put them in vivaria that are set up fairly close to how they will live the rest of their lives (drainage layers, lighting, plants, hardscape, etc.). 

I should also say that I keep Ranitomeya froglets separate since they start out so small relative to other genera.

Having said all that, I think it would be better to devote a single enclosure to each species, especially if you are producing large numbers of frogs. You might even need more than one per species if you have multiple ages of frogs.

Just my $0.02,

Mark


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

When I worked with dendrobates (tincs, auratus, leucs) I kept similar sized froglets together in a large grow out tank with no issues. As long as they are young, similar in size, not over crowded, well fed and have tons of hiding spots like coco huts, leaf litter, some plats, etc. you should be fine. I would not recommend keeping ranitomeya or pumilio in that mix. I always kept them in species specific 10 gallon grow outs. As for disease transmission, unless you follow a very strict process when maintaining your frogs like a separate misting sprayer per vivarium, new gloves after every vivarium touched, sterilized equipment like scissors or whatever other tools you are using to work in your tanks, then your vivariums are already cross contaminated.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed^

but, one more thing to add... please DONT keep any separate morphs that look even remotely similar in the same growout. That's a bit of a recipe for disaster.


----------



## TheDartDude (Nov 26, 2016)

Cool thanks for the replies. I will rehouse them in about a month.


----------

